# τσούκου τσούκου;



## hardi (Mar 7, 2011)

Γεια σας,
μηπως γνωρίζει κανεις απο πού προέρχεται η έκφραση τσούκου-τσούκου;
και γενικα η λέξη τσούκος από πού προέρχεται;


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Εγώ μια φορά, τσούκο ξέρω αυτόν εδώ, την κολοκύθα στην κρητική.
Ξερός, χρησιμοποιούνταν με πολλούς τρόπους για να φτιάξει δοχεία, χωνιά, χουλιάρες και διάφορα άλλα σκεύη. Αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν εννοείς αυτό ή αν έχει οποιαδήποτε σχέση με το τσούκου τσούκου.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλωσήρθες. Ωραία αινίγματα μάς έβαλες νυχτιάτικα.
Δεν είμαστε οι ειδικοί στα ετυμολογικά και αυτό μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο.
Θα ήταν ωραίο να έβγαινε από το τούρκικο _küçük_, «μικρός» (>κούτσικος), αλλά το «λίγο λίγο» δεν το λένε «küçük küçük» (ένας από τους τρόπους που το λένε είναι το «γιαβάς γιαβάς»).
Επίσης ελπίζω να μην έχει σχέση με το çük (όπως θα μπορούσε να υποθέσει κανείς από την καταχώρηση στο slang.gr).

Μπορεί να είναι από κάτι στα τουρκικά που δεν το γνωρίζω, οπότε θα περιμένουμε τους τουρκομαθείς. Εμένα ωστόσο μού δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι απλώς ένα γύρισμα τού «κούτσα κούτσα».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Ας ρίξω κι εγώ μερικές ιδέες, μέχρι να εμφανιστούν οι ειδικοί:

1. Από το _τσάκα τσούκα_, με σημασία "ενοχλητικός θόρυβος", αν συνδεθεί είτε με τη μικρή επαναλαμβανόμενη κίνηση μηχανήματος (οπότε δικαιολογείται η σημασιακή τροπή σε "λίγο λίγο") είτε με τον κλασικό μουντζούρη (που εύκολα συνδέεται με το "αργά, σιγά σιγά"). Παρότι το /a/ είναι κατά κανόνα κυρίαρχο φώνημα, η απομάκρυνση από αυτό (προς όφελος του /u/) ίσως να μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από το ότι το /a/ δίνει λέξεις με την αντίθετη σημασία "γρήγορα" (_τσακ_, _τσακ τσακ_, _τσάκα τσάκα_).

2. Προέλευση από το _τσουκ τσουκ (τσουκ)_. Υποθέτω πρόκειται για ημοχημιμητική λέξη, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. :) Το slang.gr λέει ότι _τσουκ τσουκ_ σημαίνει "λίγο λίγο, κομμάτι κομμάτι, αργά" αλλά αυτός ο ορισμός δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο — εγώ τη λέξη τη συναντώ και τη χρησιμοποιώ με την αντίθετη σημασία, δηλαδή "γρήγορα και χωρίς να δίνεται στόχος, πριν το πάρει κανείς άλλος είδηση". Και οι ομιλητές ακούω να το εκφέρουν με γρήγορο ρυθμό, συχνά και με μια εναρμονισμένη κίνηση του χεριού. Οπότε εγώ δεν θα έλεγα ότι το _τσουκ τσουκ τσουκ_ είναι συνώνυμο του _τσούκου τσούκου_. Ωστόσο το "χωρίς να γίνουμε αντιληπτοί" τής σημασίας του ίσως να οδήγησε στον σχηματισμό τής μορφής _τσούκου τσούκου_, όπου η ανάπτυξη εκφραστικού διπλασιασμού τού /u/ και η πιο αργοπρόφερτη εκφορά να τονίζει τη νέα σημασία "σιγά σιγά".

3. Από το _κούτσα κούτσα_ που λέει ο Νίκελ => με αντιμετάθεση (πρβλ. _φούχτα_ -> _χούφτα_): _τσούκα τσούκα_, που βλέπω κάποιοι να το χρησιμοποιούν έτσι => με εξακολουθητική αφομοίωση: _τσούκου τσούκου_.

4. Ένας από τους παραπάνω μηχανισμούς, αλλά με την επίδραση και κάποιου από τους υπόλοιπους.

Να προσθέσω εδώ και το (άσχετο ) ρωσικό чуть-чуть (προφ. _τσουτ τσουτ_) "πολύ λίγο, ελάχιστο".


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Βάλτε ένα χεράκι να γίνει το ελληνικό _OK_ (για το οποίο βγήκε πρόπερσι ολόκληρο βιβλίο 220 σελίδων!).








Παρέμπ, χαίρομαι, Ζαζ, που βλέπω ότι έχεις προσχωρήσει στο στρατόπεδο εκείνων που προτιμούν να μη βάζουν ενωτικό στην επανάληψη ίδιων λέξεων. Περιττό να πω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει, π.χ., _τσάκα-τσάκα_.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 7, 2011)

Πάντως άλλο το _τσάκα τσάκα_ ή _τάκα τάκα_ που θα πει γρήγορα και άλλο το _τσούκου τσούκου_ ή _τσάκα τσούκα_ που θα πει σιγά σιγά και μεθοδικά, με μαστοριά.


----------



## sarant (Mar 7, 2011)

Το τσάκα-τσούκα μπορεί να σημαίνει, πέρα από ενοχλητικό θόρυβο, και μια μονότονη ενασχόληση για να περνάει η ώρα, κατά το "ο τσακατσούκας παιδιά" των πλανόδιων που πουλούσαν πασατέμπο στα γήπεδα. Μια ιδέα λέω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 7, 2011)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το τσούκου τσούκου στην ποδοσφαιρική διάλεκτο έχει αρνητική χροιά. Η Εθνική Ελλάδος, λόγου χάρη, κατηγορήθηκε ότι πήρε το Γιούρο παίζοντας "τσούκου τσούκου μπολ", ήτοι βαρετό ποδόσφαιρο καταστροφής του παιχνιδιού των αντιπάλων.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Παρέμπ, χαίρομαι, Ζαζ, που βλέπω ότι έχεις προσχωρήσει στο στρατόπεδο εκείνων που προτιμούν να μη βάζουν ενωτικό στην επανάληψη ίδιων λέξεων. Περιττό να πω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει, π.χ., _τσάκα-τσάκα_.


Μπα, ακαταστάλαχτος είμαι ακόμα. Στην ανάρτησή μου είχα παντού ενωτικά και τα 'βγαλα τελευταία στιγμή (ίσως επειδή ήξερα ότι θα το διάβαζες μόλις θα ξυπνούσες, για να μην σ' ανακατώνω με την πρώτη). 



Elsa said:


> Πάντως άλλο το _τσάκα τσάκα_ ή _τάκα τάκα_ που θα πει γρήγορα και άλλο το _τσούκου τσούκου_ ή _τσάκα τσούκα_ που θα πει σιγά σιγά και μεθοδικά, με μαστοριά.


Μα δεν είπαμε για προέλευση απευθείας από το _τσάκα τσάκα_ ή το_ τάκα τάκα_.



sarant said:


> Το τσάκα-τσούκα μπορεί να σημαίνει, πέρα από ενοχλητικό θόρυβο, και μια μονότονη ενασχόληση για να περνάει η ώρα, κατά το "ο τσακατσούκας παιδιά" των πλανόδιων που πουλούσαν πασατέμπο στα γήπεδα. Μια ιδέα λέω.


Κι εγώ έτσι το ξέρω, sarant, και μου 'κανε εντύπωση που δεν το είδα στο λεξικό. Φυσικά, βέβαια, και μπορεί να υπάρχει σύνδεση με την ηχομιμητική λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι το _τσάκα τσάκα_, δηλαδή _στα γρήγορα_, είναι πολύ ύποπτα παρόμοιο με το γερμανικό _Zack Zac_k. Δεν έχει σχέση με το ηχομιμητικό τσακ (σπάσιμο κλαδιού), γι' αυτό και το ΛΚΝ πιθανολογεί την προέλευσή του από το _τάκα-τάκα_, ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ το θεωρεί ηχομιμητικό.

Το γερμανικό Zack Zack (που σημαίνει ακριβώς _τσάκα τσάκ_α, σε αντίθεση με το σκέτο Zack, που σημαίνει _στο πι και φι_), είναι συνηθισμένο επιτατικό επιφώνημα από Γερμανούς επιβλέποντες (αρχιεργάτες, κτηματίες, αξιωματικούς κττ) και θα μπορούσε να έχει περάσει στα ελληνικά επί Βαυαρών, στην Κατοχή ή από τους γκασταρμπάιτερ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

Count Baltar said:


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το τσούκου τσούκου στην ποδοσφαιρική διάλεκτο έχει αρνητική χροιά. Η Εθνική Ελλάδος, λόγου χάρη, κατηγορήθηκε ότι πήρε το Γιούρο παίζοντας "τσούκου τσούκου μπολ", ήτοι βαρετό ποδόσφαιρο καταστροφής του παιχνιδιού των αντιπάλων.


Απόλαυσα χτες το σχετικό παράδειγμα στο slang.gr, to οποίο σε δύο γραμμές συνοψίζει όλες τις συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει για το θέμα:
- Τον βαρέθηκα αυτόν τον Ρεχάγκελ με το τσούκου τσούκου μπολ. Όποτε βλέπω την Εθνική βαράω ενέσεις.
- Τι λες, μωρέ [..]; Όταν παίζαμε φουλ επίθεση και φεύγαμε με πεντάρες ήταν καλά δηλαδή;​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2011)

Δύσκολα εν γένει τα πράγματα με τις ηχομιμητικές λέξεις, διότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν ή να δημιουργούνται παράλληλα με άλλες που εισάγονται από διαφορετικές γλώσσες ή να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται κατά τον σχηματισμό ή/και τη σημασιακή εξέλιξή τους. Δείτε π.χ. και το ελλην. _τάκα τάκα_, όπου το ΛΚΝ δίνει: ίσως ιταλ. _tacca tacca_ "έτσι κι έτσι" ή τουρκ. _takatuka_ "θόρυβος". Από την άλλη το τουρκ. _takatuka_ "θόρυβος" το αγνοεί στο ελλην. _τσάκα τσούκα_ "θόρυβος" — αλλά και πάλι, κι εμείς _τακατούτα_ δεν θα μπορούσαμε να λέγαμε (ενν. κι από μόνοι μας) τον επαναλαμβανόμενο μηχανικής προέλευσης θόρυβο; Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε και _τάκα τάκα_ που δεν σημαίνει γρήγορα, αλλά δηλώνει τον αυνανισμό.


----------



## hardi (Mar 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Παντως η ολη κουβεντα ξεκινησε απο το τσουκο και μετα καταληξαμε στο τσουκου τσουκου!!!
Επειδη γνωριζω ιταλικα το τσουκο σημαινει χαζος! τωρα αν εχει καποια σχεση δε το γνωριζω!


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2011)

hardi said:


> [...]Επειδη γνωριζω ιταλικα το τσουκο σημαινει χαζος! τωρα αν εχει καποια σχεση δε το γνωριζω!


 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι στην Κρήτη "τσούκος" είναι και ο κουφιοκέφαλος, σαν την ξερή κολοκύθα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το ιταλικό, αλλά σίγουρα είναι παραστατικό.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 8, 2011)

hardi said:


> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας. Παντως η ολη κουβεντα ξεκινησε απο το τσουκο και μετα καταληξαμε στο τσουκου τσουκου!!!
> Επειδη γνωριζω ιταλικα το τσουκο σημαινει χαζος! τωρα αν εχει καποια σχεση δε το γνωριζω!



Το "τσούκο" στα ιταλικά θα μπορούσε να μεταγραμματιστεί ως:
- "ciucco": μεθυσμένος, πίτα, λιάρδα, ζάντα, κ.λπ. (σ' αυτή τη μορφή, χρησιμοποιείται στην Τοσκάνη συνήθως) 
- "ciuco": γάιδαρος (κυριολεκτικά), βλάκας, μπουμπούνας, ανεπίδεκτος μαθήσεως (μεταφορικά).
- "zucco": αυτή η λέξη ...δεν υπάρχει, αλλά υπάρχει η "zucca" που σημαίνει "κολοκύθι", από την οποία προέρχεται ο "zuccone", δηλαδή, κολοκυθόμυαλος, αχυρόμυαλος και τέτοια.


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 8, 2011)

Ο πατέρας μου αποκαλεί _"τσούκου-τσούκου-ε"_ το _Κ.Κ._Ε. ;)


----------

